# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Çfarë po mendoni në këto momente..?!

## pranvera bica

Teme e kendshme ...pse te mos  e  rihapim? Tregoni sinqerisht se cfare  kini ne mendje ne keto momente...

Une ne keto momente po mendoj se ...A do te ece mire regjistrimi i popullsise ...? :Lulja3:

----------


## pranvera bica

Po mendoj ne keto momente ...sa mire qe u hap shkolla shqipe ne Selanik!

----------


## pranvera bica

Te largohem apo jo?Kjo eshte ceshtja!

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Po mendoj ta haj kte qesen me patatina ???

Teta rri me dhe pak  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## pranvera bica

Haha!PO MENDOJ SE MOS KETE NDONJE QIME TEK PATATINAT E WALIT...

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Teta Vera cjan kto mendime moj aman  :perqeshje:  po me ben te haj duke par cpo fus ne goj.

----------


## pranvera bica

Po mendoj ne keto momente t'i them Walit ....ha ti ha c'ti bej drejtorit un'...

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Po mendoj ti them Teta Veres ec dhe ti e ha me mua  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## pranvera bica

Ne kete moment po mendoj te vi neser mbrema se vajti vone sonte...mendohu cfare do gatuash...naten Wali!

----------


## pranvera bica

Po mendoj se a do te vije Wali sonte me ftesen  ne dore?

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Erdha Teta Vera se gatova pak . :buzeqeshje: 

Per cfare ftese e ke fjale Teta ?

----------


## riduana

Po mendoj :elefanti: i coj zile apo jo ndoshta akoma eshte ne pune pfffff

----------


## loneeagle

Erdhi perseri e hena e ngadalte  :i ngrysur:

----------


## TikTak

mami osht martu me babin
gjyshja me gjyshin
po un pse duhet me u mataru me i te panjohur hahahahahahahahahahahaha

naiher fb te bo ene me qesh

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

me vjen kaq shume gjume por sfleta kur fleti vajza qe te beja punet e shpis, tani mezi sa po mbaj syt hapur, ahh dhe 2:30 sa te vi burri dhe tia kepus gjumit  :perqeshje:

----------


## Mr-Bledi

po me ik truri, si iku e dashura ime ashtu per 5 minuta, mbylli profilet ne fb, edhe ne cel nuk del. me ka futur edhe block... hhahahah :@@@@@@@@@@@@@ 

Po me ben ti shkoj tani edhe te sqarohem, por me siguri e kan kapur ato te shpise. :S WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF

----------


## broken_smile

> po me ik truri, si iku e dashura ime ashtu per 5 minuta, mbylli profilet ne fb, edhe ne cel nuk del. me ka futur edhe block... hhahahah :@@@@@@@@@@@@@ 
> 
> Po me ben ti shkoj tani edhe te sqarohem, por me siguri e kan kapur ato te shpise. :S WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF


ndoshta ka ndermend te te bej nje suprize...

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Po mendoja kam 7 or qe kam qeruar ca speca djegs , dhe po me djegin gishtat i kam flake  :i ngrysur:  
Po ato vec speca se kishin emrat se me dolen syt hunda dhe goja vendit ..

----------


## -BATO-

Po mendoj për atë që më kishte shkruar dje një kokë e madhe te këndi ku zgjidhen problemet. Më kishte bërë një etiketim fyes. Do t'i kisha kthyer një përgjigje siç e meritonte dhe le të më përjashtonte, por tema qe mbyllur dhe tani e pashë. 

E çfarë i thashë?! Nuk i bëra asnjë etiketim fyes, por duke qenë se mes gjithë atyre shkrimeve që u bënë atje, u mor vetëm me timin, tregon se i dogji. 

Epo i duket vetja kokë e madhe tjetrit! Nuk e di që është zgjedhur nga kritere të tjera, jo për meritë. 

Për çdo çështje apo temë në forum, kushdo mund të hyjë në internet, të lexojë aty ca gjëra dhe pastaj të vijë e të hiqet si i ditur. Duken ata që kanë mendimet e tyre origjinale dhe duken ata që sjellin gjithë kohës të dhëna apo mendime nga interneti.

Nejse, ajo që thashë, qëndron. Po të bëhej një sondazh, shumica e anëtarëve do të votonin kundër.

----------


## -BATO-

Po mendoj dhe për Gloretën. Pashë që qenka shtuar moderatore te "Grupmoshat e Komunitetit". 

Mirë kanë bërë! E meriton, se është vajzë e mirë!

----------

